
Rural Democrats: We Tried to Warn You - pwthornton
http://www.rollcall.com/news/politics/rural-democrats-ignored-suffer-consequences
======
webmaven
_" But they don’t know how to talk about ordinary people."_

Riiight... because Americans who live in urban areas aren't "ordinary people".
Hey, I bet they aren't actually "Real Americans" either.

</sarcasm>

In case it isn't already clear from the subtext in the OP, I'll make the point
plainly: the rural/urban divide cuts both ways.

~~~
pwthornton
This piece really comes off just as venting. I don't think the people quoted
in it are offering anything particularly insightful or that their solutions
would really help that much.

One of the proposed solutions is sending more yard signs to rural areas. Do
people really vote based on yard signs?

~~~
webmaven
_> Do people really vote based on yard signs?_

Sort of.

People are influenced somewhat by the opinions of others in their community,
and noticing the number of yard signs for candidates is a low-risk way of
gauging the prevailing sentiment.

